# Cramer calls for investigation of The Fed



## wayneL (26 January 2008)

Cramer strikes again... and this time he's making sense.

http://www.thestreet.com/video/index.html?bcpid=1155328549&bclid=1111461880&bctid=1381147844

"this institution has probably been behind every boom and bust"

Maybe he was on the ball in August.


----------



## ithatheekret (26 January 2008)

Has he found the Lord or something ?


----------



## Sean K (26 January 2008)

His criticism of HCB for never having worked on Wall Street seems a bit off. 

Does the economy drive Wall Street, or does Wall Street drive the economy?


----------



## Aussiejeff (26 January 2008)

kennas said:


> His criticism of HCB for never having worked on Wall Street seems a bit off.
> 
> Does the economy drive Wall Street, or does Wall Street drive the economy?





Just to add to the confusion, you might have left a few other players out of the mix. How about adding these to the boiling crock-pot (errr, cauldron maybe?):

(1) *Organised crime syndicates* who must be having a ball laundering their hard-earned through high speed internet based stock market manipulation, insider trading and swindles etc. You can't tell me Billionaire Bad Boys play by the rules in online trading!

(2) *Rogue Traders*. Aka our Frenchie Friend, I wonder how many other "Rogue Traders" are racking up Billions in hidden debts that yet to be discovered - I suspect most have gone undetected.  

(3) *Mass Media* which seems to be thriving with every "PLUNGE" or "SOAR" of stocks, with an endless array of vividly chosen adjectives plastering the front pages of every rag in town, to be regurgitated by radio and TV ad-nauseum. I really wouldn't be surprised if the big banks are using their many pals in the media to drive the Fed (via the release of panic and fear headlines) towards decreasing bank lending rates sooner rather than later. There is no-one to stop the media. It's sacrosanct. 


AJ


----------



## ithatheekret (27 January 2008)

Well I wonder if Jim has whacked up with the $50k he wagered publicly with Eric Bolling who was spot on !

For those who can't recall , Jim made a bet with Eric that the financial sector would be the " hottest " I believe the phrase was , sector through 2007 .

I don't think Jim meant so hot you'd get burnt , but that's what happened if you followed his call , in fact you would have burnt over a third of your wealth .

I could go back on a few more calls , airlines and oil were the beauties , and I bellowed from the rooftops that this guys was waaaaay out there , he was orbitting . Fortunately many would not have had to put up with my sputterings . But just to spray a bit of new saliva , we must remember that the US stock markets have lost well over $2.5 Trillion upto the first month of this year . 

We have not even got to the point of resets +++++ yet !

Many have taken a stand on these matters , but you try standing in front of a cliff waving your hands at a stampede .

I'm sorry , but some of the analytics I've seen , well you may as well give a monkey a set of darts , and line it up aginst a bourse , or simply put the business section under a tree and see what the pidgeons poo on . Of course we could always ring up ET . 


I think Jims just a guy who started a hedge fund , made a lot of money and a few bad calls , now he's pissed .


----------



## vishalt (27 January 2008)

Cramer is the biggest hack in the industry and CNBC is a disgraceful business channel.


----------



## ithatheekret (27 January 2008)

Aussiejeff said:


> (2) *Rogue Traders*. Aka our Frenchie Friend, I wonder how many other "Rogue Traders" are racking up Billions in hidden debts that yet to be discovered - I suspect most have gone undetected.




No such thing as two sets of books hey ......   

It's nasty when each department has doubles , the real world gets to see it in quadruple !


----------



## MR. (27 January 2008)

ithatheekret said:


> For those who can't recall , Jim made a bet with Eric that the financial sector would be the " hottest " I believe the phrase was , sector through 2007 .




Isn't Eric a nice bloke!
http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cach...ling+bets+jim+cramer&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=au


----------



## ithatheekret (27 January 2008)

Nice I don't know , nice shirt ......... hmmm maybe ....


I think he's got a safe bet .


----------

